# Square Rigs



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been trying to find information on my grandfather's family. I was told his father was master of a 4 rigged schooner and I know he did trips to Australia. I came accross records of masters certificates and it said qualified for square rigs. would anyone know if they are same thing. He was born 1859 in SE Ireland. Anne


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Are you sure you do not mean---Full Rigged. Do you have his Certificate of Service and Competency?

Roger


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

A schooner is a fore-and-aft rigged ship, not square rigged that is, but a master of a schooner might well possess a master's certificate for square rig. A "4 rigged schooner" I've never heard of, but 4 masted schooners were quite common.


----------



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi. Sorry for not acknowledging your replys earlier. It was something my grandmother said about her father in law so perhaps she was wrong The certificates I found may not be his as I am going on information on information found in Irish census. I do know he was master and did trips to Australia. Think I need to carry on digging. Thanks anyway, Anne


----------

